# Winamp + MP3 Output Plugin



## cherrycrack (10. März 2004)

hallo an alle,



mir ist unklar, wie ich mit winamp radiostreams aufnehmen kann. das es bei meinem lieblingsradio sender möglich ist und funktioniert weiß ich sicher.

folgendes:

1.es gibt auf der winamp website einige mp3 plugins.
welchen habe ich für winamp 5 oder von mir aus auch winamp 2.x zu verwenden? 

2. wenn ich den dann installiert habe, wie starte ich dann das aufnehmen ich habe schon alles möglich versucht und gesucht, aber nirgends habe ich einen knopf o.ä. gefunden wo z.b. drauf steht: "record"
also hier ist mir die bedienung völlig unklar

3. hier im forum habe ich vom streamripper gelesen. den habe ich gleich runtergeladen und installiert. aber wo kann ich diesen einstellen/konfigurieren/aktivieren und deaktivieren?


Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## lg-king (23. März 2004)

*streamripper*

streamripper ist das sinnvollste prog. du kannst es einstellen indem du in den winamp einstellungen unter plug-ins die streamripper dll auswähslt und auf configure klcikst


----------

